Ask HN: Is Svbtle Dead? - xkbd
======
dcurtis
Nope.

Working on it right now, in fact.

~~~
Rjevski
Just maintenance, or are there new features planned?

~~~
dcurtis
First maintenance, then fixing bugs, and finally new features.

------
skibz
It's definitely not dead. My best guess is that it simply lost the popularity
contest to Medium. Svbtle's influence cannot be understated, however, in my
opinion. I've seen a number of independent bloggers using their own "kudos
circle" (inspired by the Svbtle feature)

~~~
contravariant
>cannot be understated

I think you may have one negation too many there.

~~~
skibz
Hahaha, no kidding! :D Overstated is what I meant to say.

------
anatolinicolae
[https://svbtle.com/promise](https://svbtle.com/promise)

------
jannes
I didn't even realise that they had launched to the public. In my mind they
were an invitation-only blogging service.

------
Rjevski
I see why you think it might be dead, given that it stays quiet in the
background and gets out of your way (as opposed to Medium for example), but
that's the whole point of Svbtle.

Svbtle puts the _content_ first - the content is the end game, where as Medium
puts itself first; the Medium brand itself is put first; the content is just
an afterthought.

~~~
tedmiston
I think OP was more pointing out that, at least from the outside, the product
and its features appear unchanged from several years ago.

I tried Svbtle myself, and while I like the product aesthetically and
conceptually, customization features that I really wanted like adding custom
tracker tags just weren't there yet. I chose to keep using Ghost for now.

------
Finiz1983
I would say Svbtle had gone experimenting. At some point I decided I wanted to
be a part of something livelier and more inclusive and announced in a review
of Book Worm Lab
[http://ratedbystudents.com/services/bookwormlab](http://ratedbystudents.com/services/bookwormlab)
Svbtle dead too. But now I'm using it again:)

